# كيفية صناعه الديتول



## حمدي فارس محمد (12 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة 
من بريد صناعه الديتول فاليك الطريقة يصنع الديتول من زيت الصنوبر والسمسول وماء البلسم وظيفه زيت الصنوبر اعطاء الرائحه وبه نسبه من التطهير ووظيفه السماسول ويسمي نونيل فينول
( np9) استحلاب الزيت ولكنة يكون معكر فيستخدم ماء البلسم للترويق واضفاء الشفافية
والنسب تكون للبرميل 120 كيلو 2 ك زيت صنوبر +8 كيلو سماسول +2 كيلو ما بلسم


----------



## المهندسه ليى (12 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور وعاشت ايدك
تحياتي..


----------



## aymanabdeen (16 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لمجهودك
ولكن ما هو ماء البلسم ؟


----------



## حسن المازي (16 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير وعلمك الله ما ينفعك وينفع به الناس
ان كنت تعرف حاجه تانيه زي الديتول والفينيكوشامبو الشعر وشامبو السجاد والشاور جيل وشامبو الشاور والكريمات وباقي المنظفات اخبرنا بها وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسن المازي (16 ديسمبر 2008)

عذرا
انا نسيت وكتبت الديتول تاني
وفقك الله لما يحب ويرضي


----------



## الحاجه999 (18 ديسمبر 2008)

شششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكرا


----------



## aboodaif (20 مايو 2009)

شكرا وجزيتم خيرا ، أرجو كتابة أسماء المواد الكيماوية باللغة الإنجليزية حتى نستفيد بمتابعة البحث في المراجع العلمية الأخرى


----------



## دى ماركو (24 مايو 2009)

ممكن اعرف اسعار الاتى :
التكسابون وانواعه 
الكى دى والمصدف او الايبر لان
الكاربابول والتراى ايثانول
ماء البلسم
السى ام سى


----------



## دى ماركو (24 مايو 2009)

واحب اعرف هل التكسابون المستخدم فى الشاور غير المستخدم فى الشامبو
وهل له ارقام وانواع


----------



## حموده صديقى (7 مارس 2010)

من حمودة صديقى اسف على الازعاج


----------



## العجمىى (7 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير وهذة الطريقة انا شغال بيها


----------



## ابراهيم البروفيسير (8 مارس 2010)

ليس يوجد اسماء عاميه للشراء او معنى اصح الاسم التجارى للشراء وفى اى المحلات تباع


----------



## phyyyyy (12 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم ولكن هل يمكن اضافة التكسابون 

ارجو الرد من حضرتك


----------



## ch_handa2 (7 يوليو 2010)

اتوقع ان السى ام سى هو carboxyl methyl cellullose


----------



## القوي بالله (27 يناير 2011)

مشكور


----------



## المقدسي2011 (12 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم
و 
جزاكم الجنة​


----------



## ياسر1979 (12 فبراير 2011)

ارجو عرض الموضعات الخاصة بي عصر الزيوت الطبيعية من البذور وخاصة بذرة القطن والزيتون


----------



## armiamamdouh (21 فبراير 2011)

معلش وباقي البرميل بعد ما اضيف المكونات دي بتكون ماء عادي من الحنفيه ولا مقطر ولا ايه ارجو الرد وشكرا علي الموضوع بجد استفدت


----------



## hassan_2010102000 (6 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خيرا


----------



## amr zakria zakria (10 أبريل 2011)

ممكن تركيب منظف للسجاد


----------



## Engineer Lotfy (10 أبريل 2011)

Breast Cancer - The Estrogen Connection:
In the Dump and Down the Drain

Media

Press Release 
Article
Scientists are concerned that even at low levels, environmental estrogens may work together with the body’s own estrogen to increase the risk of breast cancer. 
the names of environmental estrogens.

* Nonylphenol and octylphenol are surfactants released from detergents.
* Heavy metals found in electronics are metalloestrogens.
* This includes cadmium, nickel and lead.


----------



## Engineer Lotfy (10 أبريل 2011)

رجاءا تحري الدقة عند اختيار المواد الكيماويه خصوصا ان كان في تركيبه حساسه مثل المطهرات والمعقمات


----------



## رائد11 (26 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك0000مع التقدير


----------



## hawler_rawand (16 مايو 2011)

شكرا لمعلوماتك


----------



## bawayehm (28 يوليو 2011)

هل يمكن صناعة مادة كاليتول على شكل بودرة


----------



## bawayehm (28 يوليو 2011)

ما هي المادة الفعالة التي توضع في مادة الفلاش الذي يستخدم لتنظيف الحمامات


----------



## kmahmoud (28 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك
يمكن اضافه 1 ك تكسابون للبرميل 120 لتر


----------



## م باسل وردان (4 أغسطس 2011)

يسلم هالايدين مشكووووووووووور


----------



## farawela (24 ديسمبر 2011)

من فضلكم عاوز اعرف اى مادة توضع على الماء لكى يستحلب الماء ويصبح لون اللبن بدون ما يرقدبعد فترة


----------



## احمد ابويوسف (22 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا واريد ان اعرف المادة التي المضافة التي تجعل الديتول اذا اضيف الى الماء يعطي لون ابيض مثل اللبن


----------



## Abu Laith (22 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خيرا ارسل بكل ما في جديد .....


----------



## احمد ابويوسف (3 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا واريد ان اعرف المادة التي المضافة التي تجعل الديتول اذا اضيف الى الماء يعطي لون ابيض مثل اللبن


----------



## العجمىى (3 فبراير 2012)

احمد ابويوسف قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا واريد ان اعرف المادة التي المضافة التي تجعل الديتول اذا اضيف الى الماء يعطي لون ابيض مثل اللبن


اخى ابو يوسف عملية التصبن هى التى بسبها ينتج الاستحلاب


----------



## usfrizk (6 فبراير 2012)

:20:


----------



## usfrizk (6 فبراير 2012)

شكراً


----------



## رعد الحيالي (11 فبراير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## احمد ابويوسف (18 فبراير 2012)

جزيت خيرا ولكن ما هى المادة المبيضة للديتول


----------



## mohammed محمد (26 فبراير 2012)

مشششششششكور


----------



## emad mo (10 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته عندى مشكله عندما اعمل الديتول يرقد منى اخر البرميل او لو بيعته فى كيس بعد فتره يتغير لونه ويرقد علما انى استعمل بالتركيبه تكسابون وسيمسول وزيت الصنوبر اريد الافاده ماالسبب وكم الكميه المستخدمه لعمل برميل 120ك واسف للاطاله ؟


----------



## محمد عبد الحميد فو (24 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمرو عبدالعزيز 112 (9 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم 
يا ريت تشرح طريقة خلط المواد جزاك الله خير


----------



## علي العراقي 1 (8 ديسمبر 2012)

معلومات قيمة شكرا لكم


----------



## السى اتش (19 يناير 2013)

*يا شباب ... ما هكذا يا سعد تورد الإبلُ

هل تعلم سيدى أن ماء البلسم تعوق الخواص التطهيرية للتركيبة المذكورة أعلاه والتى لا قدم لها ولا ساق ويعد استخدامها جريمة بحسب التشريعات الدولية لصناعة المطهرات.

أم أن الفهلوة لا حد لها ولا حدود!!!

قل صدق الله... فاسألوا ... إن كنتم لا تعلمون.

​*


----------

